# Sheraton Vistana Villages-UGH!!



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

We just returned from a 5 week vacation in Florida, staying at 4 different TS.
Four of them were wonderful, Sheraton Vistana Villages was terrible.  I have been in TS for 24 years and this is only the second resort that has been really bad.  I will post a review later but here are the highlights.

First, I would have called RCI and asked to be changed to a different resort but we had guests flying in for 3 days that we had to pick up and then take to the airport.  I didn't want to waste their short visit by changing resorts.

When we first check in I noticed that in a unit for 8 there were 2 bars of facial soap, no bath bars.  Maid was still outside so I told her.  She brought me a couple more, said that was all there was in that building.  Later that evening we noticed there was only 1 wash cloth.  Several light bulbs were burnt out.  Sliding door would not open and close.  Kitchen was very dirty.  Pink sticky stuff all over counters.  Some type of liquid spilled down the oven door.  Phones did not work.  Got a maintenance man to come the next day.  Said he couldn't fix phones, phone company would have to.  Talked to resort the next day.  They said repairman would be there that day.  Didn't happen.
Long story short, the repairman never came, went all week without a phone.  They asked me, don't you have a cell phone?  Yes I do but it didn't get reception inside the unit.  

I stepped on something sharp on the carpet.  Found all kinds of things on it.

Inventory was missing in the unit.  There were no skillets.  I asked for one and they said they didn't have any more.

I thought of Marty when we were there, because of furnace filters.  When I opened the door to the furnace closet, the whole front was off, no filters on it.

A salesperson did tell me that building was one of three that was going to be closed for refurbishing.  It was a handicapped unit (which we didn't need or want) but the only thing that was for handicapped was the master wallhung lav. that you could get a wheelchair under.  Never mind that there was no way a wheelchair could get through doors.  There was no drawer or cabinet for towels or toiletries in that bath.

The people there were very uninterested in helping.  I complained without getting mad or raising my voice but the manager would not come out and talk to me.  

It will be interesting to see how RCI will respond to this after the fact.

After all the bad things, I will say that the unit smelled good, the bed was comfortable and the grounds were very pretty.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi June - do you know what section of the resort you were in?

Thanks!


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

We were in the original section, can't remember the name of it.  We were in Bldg. 9, Unit 304.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2007)

*Shocka !*

_Whoa !_ 

That negative experience is astounding -- a shocka for sure. 

When we toured Vistana Villages in 2003 (original section), it was 1 of the nicest timeshares we had ever seen.  

When we actually got to stay at Vistana Villages in January 2007 (_Instant Exchange_*,* Keys Section)*,* it was 1 of the nicest timeshares we had ever stayed in. 

It's really disturbing & surprising to hear otherwise. 

I hope all your other timeshare experiences are way over on the positive side. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

Alan, we were shocked too.  This resort gets good reviews and has a good reputation.  Like I said the grounds were very pretty, the unit itself didn't look bad when we first walked in the door.  A little worn, but decorated pretty enough.

I am not generally a picky person.  Location is always number one with me.  I do expect the unit to be clean and I want to be treated well by the staff.  In this case I had not been to the grocery when we first got there so I just bought cleaning supplies and cleaned the kitchen myself.  I would have let it drop there if so many things had not gone wrong and if they had tried to be a little more accomodating.


----------



## bward (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi June,

I'm very surprised by this, too. 

I just need to ask one thing: you mentioned you were in one of 3 buildings that's getting rehabbed. I don't know of any rehabbing going on at Vistana Villages. 

But at Vistana Resort, entire sections are being rehabbed. 

So, I just want to ask if you were at Vistana Resort, instead of Vistana Villages. The two are easily confused by the names.

Regardless, your experience is not acceptable. As a Vistana Villages owner, I hope and expect management would do something about this. 

I've stayed at both Vistana Resort and Villages, and had great vacations at both resorts. It bothers me that this sort of thing happened to you, because it's so avoidable, and nothing even remotely like this has happened to us. 

bward


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

I have stayed at Vistana Resort several times but this was Vistana Villages on International Drive.

My husband signed us up for the sales breakfast.  When we said no, the closer or supervisor came over.  When I told her our experience with the unit she said it was scheduled to be closed for rehab.  I believe it was the three highest numbered buildings of the old section, possibly 9, 10 and 11.  I'm not certain about the numbers though.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 1, 2007)

If a timeshare closer told you it was going to be refurbed, pretty good chance he/she was lying and just trying to sell you.  We stayed in a large 1BR in Amelia back in May and it was the nicest TS we've ever been in and the people working there were very helpful with anything we needed.  So I'm really surprised about the condition of the unit and the fact that they didn't take care of your problems. One thing I don't understand is why they didn't move you to another unit since there's no way the resort would be full this time of the year. We asked for Amelia because it's the newest section.  But we thought it would be nice to stay in Bella or Key West near the pools.


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

I didn't ask to be moved to another unit.  We checked in Sunday and we were going to the airport Monday morning to pick up our friends.  They had never been to Disney and were just going there for two days so we went commando style.  I didn't want to waste their time moving.

I don't know if the buildings were going to be rehabbed or not but I'm sure the closer was not lying to sell me.  She was not high pressure at all, she knew I was thoroughly disgusted with the resort and the original sales person.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2007)

We are checking into Vistana Villages on Friday--this Friday.  

I am getting a little worried.  I just shoulda gotten a Marriott, there were lots and lots available. 

We are supposed to get a 2 bedroom, so do you think I should ask for a newer unit?  

Do they accommodate special requests?  

We are taking my stepdad with us this trip and hoped to have a wonderful time.  I will be very disappointed if we get a dirty unit.   

He has never stayed in a timeshare before because he and Mom bought a motorhome years ago.  Mom is gone now.


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 2, 2007)

Cindy,

Hopefully things will be fine.  How long will you be in Orlando.  I'm arriving on the 14th, if you're still around, maybe we can meet and say hi.  I'll be staying at DVC Boardwalk.


----------



## Linda K (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi We just got back and stayed in the courts. VERY OLD. I had two units, one 6/6 and one 8/6. I looked in, and went back to begged them to move me. I said I wanted a unit like on their web site. I had my son and his family coming and I wanted to have a special experience. Finally, they said they would give me one unit in the springs building (newer) and I would have to stay in the courts. The tvs were fuzzy, the shower door would fall off when you went in or out. It was the worst timeshare trade for us. I made this trade about 2 years out and we were really looking forward to our vacation. When we checked out they asked us how it was and we said they should tear that building down. The guy agreed and laughed. If you have a reservation that says 8/6 you might have a chance of getting the better units. If you have a 6/6 you will be in the courts, or at least that is what they told me. We had a unit that was on the ground floor. You might ask for the higher level, it might be better.


----------



## Transit (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds fishy. got pics? I'll foward them to Starwood.


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 2, 2007)

Linda,
If you were in the Courts and Springs you must have been at the Vistana Resort on 535, not the Vistana Villages on International Drive.


----------



## iluvwdw (Dec 4, 2007)

This is really surprising to me.  We own at VV and stayed there for the first time last year.  It was GORGEOUS!  We stayed in the oldest section, the Bella phase.  We were in building 9 on the top floor.  In no way did our unit look like it needed to be refurbished.  Everything seemed to be brand spankin new!

If you had such problems with your unit, by day 2 I would have switched units and wouldn't have accepted NO for an answer about speaking to a manager.  That is unacceptable.  Did you get the manager on duties name?  If so, you should contact Starwood Corporate to file an official complaint about him/her.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 4, 2007)

we had a real bad experience at vistana Resort, with mold growing up the walls, concealed behind the curtains.
What we found out the night before checkout is that we were calling the wrong number to complain, something about calling the front desk to bget things fixed, not anyone else.  it was confusing and a real unappetizing stay.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 4, 2007)

My parents stayed at Vistana Villages last year on a II Getaway and loved it. They said the resort and unit was wonderful. We have friends that we are sending to Vistana Villages next Saturday (the 8th) on a II Getaway and I certainly hope they have a good trip. I talked them into trying Vistana Villages over Grande Vista since they stayed at Grande Vista the last time . . .


----------



## CMF (Dec 4, 2007)

*Holy Tamales!*

I'm checking in with the clan later this month [there is nothing else available in Orlando - just looked] so it better work for us!  I just called to confirm that they had my request for the Amelia building on file; that's one of the better ones? Right?  My unit description says 6-8.  I'm gonna hope for the best, but I am lowering my expectations.

If this does not work out I'm going to sit in a corner and repeat "I'll never trade outside the Marriott system again!" a thousand times.  
I hope ya'll realize I'm writing this last bit just for dramatic effect  

Charles


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 4, 2007)

Charles, I am definitely worried too, but we are checking into Vistana Villages in 3 days!   I am going to ask for something new.  

I don't know if Amelia is the newest section, but I thought all of the sections were nice.  This could be a bummer of a trip.  

I shoulda taken a Cypress Harbour for the week.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2007)

*Never Fear.  Fret Not.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> Charles, I am definitely worried too, but we are checking into Vistana Villages in 3 days!   I am going to ask for something new.
> 
> I don't know if Amelia is the newest section, but I thought all of the sections were nice.  This could be a bummer of a trip.
> 
> I shoulda taken a Cypress Harbour for the week.


I would sign up for another Vistana Villages timeshare reservation in a flash -- no hesitation. 

Assuming that that "_ugh_ " report was on the level -- maybe it was*,* maybe it wasn't -- the experience it was based on had to be a total fluke, a strictly 1-off experience. 

Those things are not unheard of -- bad timeshare reports/reviews that turn out to be way off target. 

I read 1 in the RCI reviews section -- not about Vistana Villages -- that caught my attention not just because I own at the resort that was the bad-review target, but also because 1 thing mentioned as fact is something I know to be untrue at that resort.  The reviewer/complainer mentioned something about construction noise from work on a new section being built, but there isn't any new section at that timeshare nor are there any plans for any.  I have to assume that if the report was accurate, what happened was that it somehow got attached to the wrong timeshare. 

I don't ignore bad reviews, but I don't automatically accept'm as gospel either. 

In fact, the Chief Of Staff & I just recently signed up for a January 2008 _Last Call_ reservation at a FairField (now Wyndham) timeshare in Orlando FL even though somebody we regard as a TUG-BBS solid citizen had a less than ideal experience there, as detailed in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

It's not that we question anything the TUG reviewer reported -- just that we also took into consideration the passage of time following the week covered in that review _plus_ the FairField/Wyhdham timeshare chain's overall good reputation. 

Weighing everything in the balance, we decided to go for it.  When we're home again following our January vacation, we'll write up our own experience -- good or bad -- for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

Meanwhile, if I could snag another _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ reservation into Vistana Villages, I would go for it bigtime. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 4, 2007)

Alan, I assure you that the report of my experience was "on the level".  I do think that there is a good chance that it was a "fluke" based on all the good tug reviews.  But that didn't help me any.

As I stated before I have been a TS owner since 1984 (I own 9 weeks at this time) and this is only the second bad experience I have had.  I have also traded into many "standard" resorts that were in locations I wanted and have been very satisfied.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2007)

*I Appreciate That.*




sandcastles said:


> Alan, I assure you that the report of my experience was "on the level".  I do think that there is a good chance that it was a "fluke" based on all the good tug reviews.  But that didn't help me any.
> 
> As I stated before I have been a TS owner since 1984 (I own 9 weeks at this time) and this is only the second bad experience I have had.  I have also traded into many "standard" resorts that were in locations I wanted and have been very satisfied.


Well, maybe I shouldn't have expressed doubts about that particular "shocka" experience -- & of course I would never want to discourage people from telling it the way it is*,* good or bad or so-so*,* for the benefit of their fellow TUG-BBS members. 

If "_ugh_ " reports start piling up, that could lead 1 to be concerned that there's nothing flukey or 1-off about it -- that the timeshare needs to clean up its act.  

I still find it astounding that Vistana Villages could -- would* . . . * evidently _did_ -- provide a less than 1st class experience. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sandcastles, I notice you own at Foxrun?  Do you belong to the Foxrun Yahoo Group?  I am moderator of that group, so if you need an invite, let me know.  

Alan, I hope we have a great experience at Vistana Villages, but I am very surprised at this "ugh" experience and one other review from back a few months ago, when a Starwood owner felt that the Westins units were far and above better than Vistana Villages.  They even complained that the units had no trash cans.  I thought that was an oddity for VV at the time I read it, but this week has been confirmed with II long ago, so no turning back.  

This particular week we used for exchange was expiring next month, a ski week 1 we deposited long ago.


----------



## Lisa P (Dec 4, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> We just returned from a 5 week vacation in Florida, staying at 4 different TS.  Four of them were wonderful, Sheraton Vistana Villages was terrible.


Thank you for reporting your experience.  While it seems to be a fluke, it's always worth posting since every bad trend starts with just one bad situation.  Certainly one bad experience needs to come to the attention of management.  Hopefully, this one will be the only one at Vistana Villages - doesn't help you but it may help others.  So thank you.

You mentioned 4 timeshares from this trip.  Care to share the names of the other 3?


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 4, 2007)

Cindy, yes I belong to the Yahoo group.  I don't usually have much to say but love reading all the posts.  I really do believe that my experience at VV was probably a fluke.  Just try to stay out of Bldg. 9 and avoid handicap units.  Although I don't see how it could have been used as a handicap unit.  The only difference in it was the lav in the master bath.   I've read your comments on Cypress Harbor.  This is my favorite also not counting DVC.

Lisa, the other three TS we stayed at this trip were Disneys BWV (Boardwalk view), Plantation Beach Club on Captiva and Hurricane House on Sanibel.  These are all rated high but we usually stay at some standard resorts each year and are well satisfied with them.


----------



## bward (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi rickandcindy,

I remember that thread, as I participated in it. My opinion? That was one of those exaggerations Alan is warning us about. I've been to  WKORV and VV. The issues that the writer took VV to task for, exist at WKORV too. So, take it for what it's worth. 


I'd like to predict you are going to have a great time at VV. It's a beautiful place. No worries. 

And yes, they have trash cans in the units!

bward

PS, No one can guarantee there won't be some minor bumps, but I'd be surprised if you come back with anything close to an UGH factor.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Dec 5, 2007)

We stayed at Vistana Villages a few years ago and absolutely loved it!!  It was the nicest exchange we have had.  However, I guess you can always get a bad unit.  We moved from VV to Disney's Beach Club and had the filthiest room we have ever seen which from what I have heard is totally unlike Disney.  Even after the recleaned it, the counters were still greasy and the furniture was still filthy.  I guess you just never know.   Debby


----------



## Robert D (Dec 6, 2007)

Amelia is the newest section and the units are gorgeous with flat screen TV's and a huge bathroom. But there's no view from the Amelia units if that makes a difference. Regarding the bad experience, I think the main thing a resort can do if you get a bad unit or stuff in the unit doesn't work or isn't clean, is to move you to another unit.  Since she did not want to move to another unit due to the reasons given, that tends to exarcerbate the situation.  If you ask to be moved and they refuse to move you out of a bad unit when you know they have other units available, then there's no excuse for that. When you get a bad unit, it's kind of hard to overcome all that if you don't move. No excuse for the staff to not be helpful and accomodating. We had a wonderful experience back in May in a large 1BR in Amelia.  It was easily the best TS unit we've ever seen and the staff was very friendly and helpful. I'd got back in a heartbeat.


----------



## CMF (Dec 6, 2007)

*The "should" word.*

OK.  Nobody is perfect but, they unit "should" have been in a ready to check in state with everything working.  But, after reading the thread about housekeeping horrors, it it no surprise that a unit will be in a poor state every so often.  However, we as consumers "should" not be complacent. We "should" hold the hospitality industry's feet to the fire each and every time they let us down.  Otherwise, we are lowering our expectations and begging for a slippery slope in quality. I always do my part.

The view is lovely from the soap box 

Charles


----------



## JLB (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear that June.   

I agree with the general consensus that this is a surprising report for Vistana Villages, rather than the original Vistana.  A report of this nature would not be surprising for one of the early-80s Orlando resorts.  Several years ago now we had a similar experience at Wastegate VV, and similar reports have been posted concerning older units in some of the other older resorts.

But, Vistana Villages, one of those new breeds of low/midrises, that is surprising.

But, then, it is Orlando, the mother of vacation mills, and with 50 families a year in each unit, wear and tear comes fast and furious.


----------



## WeTravel (Dec 6, 2007)

As an owner at SVV (and in bldg. 9 for that matter) I hate to hear that someone was not satisfied.  We stayed in a one bedroom in October, in bldg 9, and it was just fine.  Had trashcans too.  9 is one of the older buildings, but no one should have that kind of bad experience.  11 is newer.  I know that because they were building it in 2005 when we were there.  Started pretty early every morning too. LOL.


----------



## omaha10 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Villages have been very very good to me*

I stayed at the Vistana Villages - Key West section, for a full week in September.  The experience was outstanding and the facility was beautiful.  To each their own, but our vacation was surprisingly good and very relaxing.  We will return soon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay, so we are in building two right now, unit 205.  Not bad at all, can tell it is older, but there is no trash can, which I didn't expect to happen.  :rofl: There are small trash cans in the bathrooms, but nothing in the kitchen.  Rick was the one that noticed the lack of a trash can, after unpacking our groceries from Costco.  I hadn't told him about the thread, so I just laughed.  

We have a pool view.  Actually, we have a playground view, too.  The play ground is right in the way of seeing the pool well.  The sound of the waterfall is going to be good for relaxing.  Love the sound of water.  

We just arrived tonight, so I can't say much more because we already went to Epcot, then came back to unpack.  

I am sitting on the couch with my feet up on the coffee table.  Very relaxing, but I am bone tired tonight.  We will sleep well tonight, I guarantee it.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it good enough weather to go swimming at the pool?
what kind of Disney pass did you get?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2007)

We buy annual passes and use them at least 30 days each year.   

It is going to be 82 the next few days, so that is definitely swimming weather.


----------



## CMF (Dec 8, 2007)

*Hi Cindy - Wish I was there.*

Can you tell me if the Amelia section has its own pool?  How far of walk is it to the main pool from the Amelia section?

Hate to put you to work while you are on vacation  

Have fun.

Charles


----------



## JLB (Dec 8, 2007)

If your handle is an indicator, my sympathy goes to you and others in Omaha.  I have a lot of family from there and have spent a lot of time there throughout my life.  Westroads is a familiar area.  Before that it was Crossroads.  Before that it was downtown, or Benson.

I feel the pain.  Truly.





omaha10 said:


> I stayed at the Vistana Villages - Key West section, for a full week in September.  The experience was outstanding and the facility was beautiful.  To each their own, but our vacation was surprisingly good and very relaxing.  We will return soon.


----------



## omaha10 (Dec 8, 2007)

*JLB*

Thank you for your support.  The city of Omaha is in total shock.  Von Maur is the last place anyone could imagine such a horrific act happening.  It's just a very, very sad story.


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 8, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We buy annual passes and use them at least 30 days each year.
> 
> It is going to be 82 the next few days, so that is definitely swimming weather.



Glad to hear the temperatures are fine; it had snowed here over the last couple days.  I will be at the Boardwalk on Friday with reservations for the Candlelight processional at Epcot on Sunday.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2007)

We are leaving on Friday morning, only staying one week.  I wish we were here longer.  This is a very nice place.  

We are staying at Boardwalk in a one bedroom 9/21-9/28, next year.  Looking forward to trying out that one.  Have a great time Gary!  Maybe we will see you another visit.  We met cc_dad this past September, while he was at Bonnet Creek and we were at Wilderness Lodge Villas.   

Charles, I am not even sure what section we are in!  There is a gorgeous pool out here, really large and beautiful, with a huge waterfall coming out of a rock sculpture.  Plus, we have a view of the lake from the unit.  

You can tell we are grandparents, because we really enjoy sitting on the lanai, watching the little toddlers playing on the playground.  

Well, we are headed to the hot tub, which we can also see from our unit, and there is no one there at all.   FUN!


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 8, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are staying at Boardwalk in a one bedroom 9/21-9/28, next year.  Looking forward to trying out that one.  Have a great time Gary!  Maybe we will see you another visit.  We met cc_dad this past September, while he was at Bonnet Creek and we were at Wilderness Lodge Villas.


I will staying a few days at Saratoga Springs around the 19th of September and going on the Disney Cruise on the 21th (I think I have the dates correct), so I think we'll miss again.  I've never been on a cruise, so it should be interesting.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 8, 2007)

Our friends checked into Vistana Villages today. They are former DVC owners (had to sell DVC when husband and wife both lost their jobs the same year  ). They said their 2 bedroom unit at Vistana Villages is terrific. They have the oak cabinets so I'm assuming it's not a new unit. They said it was in good shape and they think the resort is beautiful. They described the size of the unit as inbetween a 2 bedroom VWL and OKW unit, so I figure they are probably in the smaller 2 bedroom unit. They said so far so good.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2007)

As you start using the kitchen, there are things noticeably missing, like dishwashing soap, dish towels, dish clothes, and of course the trash can.   

The interiors of the units are as nice as the photos on their website.  Love the high-speed internet in the unit, too.  The bathtub is plenty big enough for two and very clean.  We cleaned it with bleach, but I think they had already cleaned it with bleach.  You just never know.  

Gary, I am so sorry we missed seeing you.  We would love to meet you.


----------



## JLB (Dec 9, 2007)

And what do your dishes normally wear?   



rickandcindy23 said:


> dish clothes


----------



## JLB (Dec 9, 2007)

My 2 cents worth.

In major vacation areas you can imagine the strain on the labor force, especially at the housekeeping level.  If you will think about the typical complaint, it is normally about stuff that those people do, cleaning, stocking supplies, etc.  That and customer service, sorta a step up on the employment food chain.

It's easy to understand a lackadaisical or unmotivated attitude among those workers, unless their supervisor is extremely good (which few are).  After all, if they lose this job they can go next door and work there, or next door the other way, or across the street, or down the street, or to the next street, or the next one, or . . .


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 9, 2007)

JLB said:


> And what do your dishes normally wear?



You caught me in a spelling error!  So now it is way too late to back and change it.   

The beds are so comfortable that we slept in today.  It is only 8:30 Denver time, so I guess it isn't that bad!  

We were at the Magic Kingdom until 11:00 last night and we are so tired.  We always take that break in the middle of the day to come back, relax, swim or hot tub.  Good thing we did that!  The crowds were pretty bad yesterday at the park.  Geez, we should have skipped the Magic Kingdom.  Today we are going to hang around here, possibly go visit some of the lobbies of the Disney resorts to see the decorations.    We may even go to Downtown Disney.  We have my stepdad with us this trip.  He hasn't been to Disney for at least 20 years, possibly longer.  He took my mom and grandma long ago.  My mom died 4 1/2 years ago of lung cancer.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2007)

*Even Way Over There ?*




JLB said:


> After all, if they lose this job they can go next door and work there, or next door the other way, or across the street, or down the street, or to the next street, or the next one, or . . .


. . . or even take a job as _Deputy Assistant Grand Pro_ over at WestGate ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Dec 9, 2007)

a demotion 



AwayWeGo said:


> . . . or even take a job as _Deputy Assistant Grand Pro_ over at WestGate ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Robert D (Dec 12, 2007)

Cindy, any updates on VV? Hope you're having a great time. We really liked the large 1BR we had in the Amelia section - it was virtually brand new when we were there in May but there was no view and it is a ways from the pools and hot tubs.  It sounds like you're in the Bella section with the pool and lake view, which really sounds nice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2007)

The unit is nice, but the housekeeping people never brought us dish towels and cloths.  They did bring us a small bottle of Dawn dishwashing liquid, but when they came in to change the towels, they took it again.   I don't understand their need to deprive us of items to clean the kitchen.  

Love the lanai.  I could spend hours out there.  I would stay here again, but Cypress Harbour is a step up from this unit.  I was thinking of going to see the model this morning.  Rick won't appreciate that.


----------



## WeTravel (Dec 13, 2007)

Did you check the closet for the trash can?  There has to be one.  Under the kitchen sink?  I'm withholding my annual maintenance fee until you get a trash can.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2007)

They did bring a trash can.


----------



## silkey21 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Vistana Villages*

I have been staying in the VV for the last two years at the Keys section, to me this one of the best places to stay in Orlando. The keys is updated brand new, they have kids activities, everyone was friendly, great pools, you do not need a car to go from one section to the other.

I plan to keep on going here again.


----------

